# Changed my /etc/conf.d/net file and now wlan doesn't work

## Federile

I changed the /etc/conf.d/net file to configure an AP,  aftewards I did it in another way but after found out that my wlan wasn't working anymore ... So After I while I remembered that I changed my net file, so I changed it back, re emerged netifrc, and recreated the symlink between the net.lo and the net.wlp4s0. But nothing now everytime that I run wpa_supplicant rfkill blocks my wlan. 

```
 

# This wireless configuration file was built by net-setup

modules_wlp4s0="wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_wlp4s0="-Dnl80211,wext"

```

this is my current and older configuration of the net file

If I run dhcpcd it tells me that wlp4s0 is waiting for carrier

----------

## charles17

You should not start netifrc and dhcpcd, see the important note on the Network management wiki article.

May I recommend you changing to Network management using DHCPCD, getting rid of netifrc?

----------

## Federile

so I did how you said, but when I test the network  using dhcpcd -dB I receive "wlp4s0 waiting for carrier". 

But I found out that my network was really bad configured. But now I don't know what to do.

----------

## charles17

Are you still blocked, what's your output of running rfkill?

You could analyze your dmesg outpur and the other testing stuff.

----------

## Federile

this is the sys tree

```
 /sys/class/net

├── enp2s0 -> ../../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.2/0000:02:00.0/net/enp2s0

├── lo -> ../../devices/virtual/net/lo

└── wlp4s0 -> ../../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.6/0000:04:00.0/net/wlp4s0

```

the ip addr

```
 wlp4s0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST> mtu 1500 qdisc mq state DOWN group default qlen 1000

    link/ether e6:cd:20:19:08:b8 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

```

the ifconfig

```

wlp4s0: flags=4098<BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether e6:cd:20:19:08:b8  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

the iw

```
phy#0

        Interface wlp4s0

                ifindex 3

                wdev 0x1

                addr e6:cd:20:19:08:b8

                type managed

                txpower 20.00 dBm

```

and the dmesg

```

[    0.352158] pci 0000:04:00.0: [10ec:b822] type 00 class 0x028000

[    0.352191] pci 0000:04:00.0: reg 0x10: [io  0x2000-0x20ff]

[    0.352216] pci 0000:04:00.0: reg 0x18: [mem 0xd0600000-0xd060ffff 64bit]

[    0.352337] pci 0000:04:00.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.352339] pci 0000:04:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    1.253678] pci 0000:04:00.0: Adding to iommu group 12

[    4.015921] cfg80211: Loading compiled-in X.509 certificates for regulatory database

[    4.136790] cfg80211: Loaded X.509 cert 'sforshee: 00b28ddf47aef9cea7'

[    4.341308] rtw_pci 0000:04:00.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0003)

[    4.377499] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'minstrel_ht'

[    4.472697] rtw_pci 0000:04:00.0 wlp4s0: renamed from wlan0

[    8.270613] rtw_pci 0000:04:00.0: start vif e8:6f:38:06:82:8b on port 0

[    8.285075] rtw_pci 0000:04:00.0: stop vif e8:6f:38:06:82:8b on port 0

```

And I found out that I'm not rfkill blocked if I'm not starting with network manager, but after I start NetworkManager wlp4s0 gets softblocked

----------

## charles17

 *Federile wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ...
> 
> ...

 

Have you searched this forum for rtw_pci? => topic 1107502 ?

 *Federile wrote:*   

> And I found out that I'm not rfkill blocked if I'm not starting with network manager, but after I start NetworkManager wlp4s0 gets softblocked

 

And you should also not have NetworkManager running in parallel with another network manager.

----------

## Federile

So I read the post you sent me, but I don't understand what should I do.

For NetworkManager I found out that I didn't have it running at boot time, therefore I was able to start it after. But even if I add it to the boot time it still doesn't work

----------

## charles17

 *Federile wrote:*   

> So I read the post you sent me, but I don't understand what should I do.

 

It tells you that wireless devices using rtw_pci also need firmware.  You should have something like rtw_pci ... loaded firmware in your dmesg output.

What hardware is it according to your output from hardware detection?  And are you getting the firmware loaded?

 *Federile wrote:*   

> For NetworkManager I found out that I didn't have it running at boot time, therefore I was able to start it after. But even if I add it to the boot time it still doesn't work

 

For which network manager did you decide?  Have you removed all others from the runlevels?

----------

## Federile

Sorry for the late reply.

So I decided to have NetworkManager only on default runlevel, but still nothing. 

For the firmware I tried multiple solutions but nothing... than shouldn't it be loaded form linu-firwmare package? Even because it was working before ... But I had an idea, I created a link before between the wifi device and the ethernet device

```
3: wlp4s0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST> mtu 1500 qdisc mq state DOWN mode DORMANT group default qlen 1000

    link/ether 1a:54:79:33:48:98 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

```

 and this comes out if I run ip link show, now the brd is the same as the one on the ethernet dev. Isn't it possible that the two devices are still connected? if yes, how can I change it?

----------

## charles17

What at all from your lspci output is your wireless device?

Are you getting some modinfo (use rtw_pci) output?

----------

## Federile

So this is my lspci -k response: 

```
04:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8822BE 802.11a/b/g/n/ac WiFi adapter

        Subsystem: Lenovo RTL8822BE 802.11a/b/g/n/ac WiFi adapter

        Kernel driver in use: rtw_pci

        Kernel modules: rtwpci

```

so if I understand correctly the driver is loaded correctly,

but the modinfo tells me that there is no rtw_pci module, and modprobe that there is no module, now I'm really confused, I compiled this kernel with genkernel, and the wifi was perfectly working before, how is it possible that it doesn't work now? 

One thing that might help, I'm trying to make run others kernel (so I just complied them and tried to run them, but these don't work), is it possible that these are influencing my current kernel version?

----------

## charles17

 *Federile wrote:*   

> so if I understand correctly the driver is loaded correctly,
> 
> but the modinfo tells me that there is no rtw_pci module, and modprobe that there is no module, ...

 

Are you sure you compiled it as a module ( CONFIG_R8822BE=m )?

And are you really running the same kernel you think you've installed? Compare with uname -v timestamp.

What is your exact output of modinfo rtwpci?

----------

## Federile

So I searched in my kernel and yes I was using the right kernel, now I controlled if that module was compiled, so the (CONFIG_RTL8822BE) and it wasn't possible to find anything alike, so I recompiled by changing the config file with CONFIG_RTL8822BE=m, and modinfo rtwpci returns me this now: 

```

filename:       /lib/modules/5.5.7-gentoo-x86_64/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/realtek/rtw88/rtwpci.ko

license:        Dual BSD/GPL

description:    Realtek 802.11ac wireless PCI driver

author:         Realtek Corporation

srcversion:     9DCEC771C5CBD367C31BD15

alias:          pci:v000010ECd0000C822sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v000010ECd0000B822sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

depends:        mac80211,rtw88

retpoline:      Y

intree:         Y

name:           rtwpci

vermagic:       5.5.7-gentoo-x86_64 SMP mod_unload modversions

sig_id:         PKCS#7

signer:

sig_key:

sig_hashalgo:   unknown

signature:

parm:           disable_msi:Set Y to disable MSI interrupt support (bool)

```

, but stil nothing

----------

## charles17

 *Federile wrote:*   

> So I decided to have NetworkManager only on default runlevel, but still nothing. 

 

And are you sure you have removed all other network managers?

 *Federile wrote:*   

>  but stil nothing

 

What is your dmesg output and /var/log/messages telling about 04:00.08, rtw_pci and rtwpci?

----------

